# Something growing on fin



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I just finished feeding my caribe and I noticed that something is on the fins of one of my piranhas. It doesn't look like a parasite, but abnormal fin growth or something. You may notice also the gills have stuff hanging, but I think that's just part of its skin that got bit off. Well I just wanted to know what that thing is on the fin. It's really big and I feel like just cutting it off. If anyone could tell me what it is. I have a link to youtube so please watch the video to see what I am talking about. VIDEO

Water Parameters:
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 10
ph: 6.8
Temp: 79 F

Thanks!

Oh and I've had these fish for about 2 years and never had a problem with diseases or parasites. the caribe still has good color, still active, and eats like a monster still. It is housed in a 120g and it has an FX5 filter and a 36W Turbo twist running at 300gph..


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

I caught my fish just now and tried scraping the thing off. a little bit of it came out and the texture of the thing is like a slug. There's still a little bit left on the fin. Here's a pic of what I took off. It's not moving so I dont know if its a parasite or something. Oh and I noticed that when I ripped the thing off it had red stuff; maybe blood?

View attachment 180619


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i guess no one knows what this is?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry I am of no help-
Never seen this before that I can remember----Hopefully jerry pops into this thread pretty soon to lend his advice......

Have you seen any change from scraping this off?


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

umm.. it looks like the thing is coming off.. doesn't seem to be stuck as much as it used to be.. maybe im just going to catch my piranha again and just scrape the whole thing off.. it was pretty tough getting it off the first time.. ill use a knife this time.. hehe..

it doesnt seem to be bothering my piranha.. its still active and health.. the stuff that it had on it's gills are not there anymore.. it was just a bite like i assumed before so it has healed..


----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

Possibly skin/gill flukes...that might be a mucus buildup...Prazipro/Praziquantel might be of some use. I don't recommend treating the whole tank unless you need to. You should always establish a hospital tank just in case this happens so you can dose in that tank, rather than your main tank...it will save medication and you won't treat fish that don't need to be treated...maybe someone else will chime in for you with some more advice.

Good luck.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hm never seen that before. very curious on what it might be. maybe Chilodonella it causes fish to secrete mucus. dont take my word on it but definitely read up on diseases if nobody comes to your aid soon.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive heard of wierd growths like that before, but im not sure what they are or even casued by. best i can think if for now is waterchanges and salt.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like you may have clipped off a tumor. Not quite sure though.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Looks like you may have clipped off a tumor. Not quite sure though.


Thats the first thing I thought of when I saw the video, but I have never seen a tumor on a tail fin before.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ksls...i hate your avatar haha why cant it be a HOT CHICK!?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

No0dles said:


> ksls...i hate your avatar haha why cant it be a HOT CHICK!?


Look here darlin. I have to look at Jessica Alba swimming, boobies a bouncing and what I believe is some girl getting herself off on a daily basis and to be quite honest, it really doesnt bother me one single bit. So can't I have a little eye candy as well? Even if its RnR?? lol


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

THAT! is not RNR! he sent you a pic out of a JC PENNY catalog hahah

this is RNR:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

No0dles said:


> THAT! is not RNR! he sent you a pic out of a JC PENNY catalog hahah
> 
> this is RNR:


LMAO!! Now thats funny! Its RnR's American twin







I see that RnR got the looks though


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

HAHAHA ...yeah of course he does he's a ninja he's gotta look good!


----------

